# Basketballforum.com Top 15 College basketball venues



## kansasalumn (Jun 9, 2002)

Very low turnout voting after so many voted that this should be our next list. But here is our votes for top basketball venues for college basketball

1 Allen Field House Kansas 53
2 The Palestra Penn 50
3 Cameron Indoor Stadium DUke 44
4 Rupp Arena Kentucky 42
--Hinkle FieldHouse Butler 42
6 The Pit New Mexico 40
7 Assembly Hall Indiana 37
8 Carrier Dome Syracuse 29
9 Freedom Hall Louisville 18
10 Pauley UCLA 16
11 UD Arena Dayton 15
12 Williams Arena Minnesota 13
---Gallagaher Iba Oklahoma state 13
---Mac Court Oregon 13
15 Citnats Xavier 12


----------



## TM (Jun 30, 2003)

not too bad of a list actually


----------



## kansasalumn (Jun 9, 2002)

TM said:


> not too bad of a list actually


i know, but I wish we had more than 4 votes.


----------

